
In 2018, what is your approach to responsive, mobile-first design? - twixcrunch
Is it using media-queries, css grid&#x2F;flex, or a combination in some way?
======
Bogdanp
Design and build for mobile first then use media queries + grid for larger
screens. This means I can use grid and not care about old browsers, because
they'll just get the mobile version.

